# Beinhartes "Freeriden" in Bad Kreuznach am Sonntag 25.09.2011



## mbonsai (10. September 2011)

Hallo Beinharte und Sympathisanten,

am Sonntag den 25.09. erwartet Euch wieder eine im Clubkalender angekündigte Sonntagstour.

*Details:*

Treffpunkt: Bad Kreuznach Deula 11 Uhr
Bad Kreuznach Abfahrt Messegelände, der Strasse stadteinwärts immer geradeaus folgen und dann Richtung Kauzenburg/Deula in einem Kreisverkehr abbiegen. Die Deula ist dann ausgeschrieben

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=deula%20bad%20kreuznach&rls=com.microsoft:de:IE-SearchBox&oe=UTF-8&rlz=1I7FTSB&redir_esc=&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=de&tab=wl

*Was erwartet Euch *

5 knackige Abfahrten verteilt auf 

ca. 22 km.
Dabei sind ca. 850 Hoehenmeter zu ueberwinden 
Reine Fahrzeit ca. 3 Std., mit Wiederholungen und Paeuschen und Einkehr solltet Ihr mit 5 Std. rechnen.

Diese Abfahrten erfordern auf jedenfall *Protektoren*.

Durch den technischen Anspruch ist die Gruppe auf *8 Mitfahrer* begrenzt, alle weiteren kommen auf die Warteliste. Clubmitglieder haben Vorrecht. Jeder soll hier die Moeglichkeit bekommen, schwierige Stellen solange zu probieren bis er es geschafft hat. 

Der Tempolevel liegt bei 1. Runter Spass haben, gemuetlich hochfahren.

Wie immer bei einer Clubtour besteht *Helmpflicht.*

Bitte hier anmelden!

Eine etwaige Absage findet ihr ggf. hier an dieser Stelle bis So. 25.09.., 09.00 Uhr.

Bis dahin

Bonsai


----------



## mbonsai (10. September 2011)

Meldungen ueber Facebook

1. Steve
2. Achim
3.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vest (10. September 2011)

Da freu Ich mich ja schon. 

Gruß Steve


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (10. September 2011)

D-A-B-E-I!

Bis denne!


----------



## mbonsai (10. September 2011)

1. Steve
2. Achim
3. Andreas
4. Sparcy


----------



## Skydiver81 (10. September 2011)

Dabei


----------



## aju (10. September 2011)

Auch dabei!


----------



## mbonsai (10. September 2011)

mbonsai schrieb:


> 1. Steve
> 2. Achim
> 3. Andreas
> 4. Sparcy


5. Skydiver
6. Aju


----------



## marcel1981 (11. September 2011)

7. Marcel


----------



## Ruderbock (11. September 2011)

Hi!

wenn der goldene Reiter echt nicht mitgezählt wird, könnte ich Nr. 8 sein.
... oder halt erster auf der Warteliste...

LG Jens



p.S.: oder gilt er als Sparcy?? keine Ahnung mit facebook und parallelanmelden... sind aber doch zwei verschiedene.


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (11. September 2011)

Ruderbock schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> wenn der goldene Reiter echt nicht mitgezählt wird, könnte ich Nr. 8 sein.
> ... oder halt erster auf der Warteliste...
> ...



Ich bin an 3. Stelle -> Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mbonsai (11. September 2011)

Es ging ja um Mitfahrer ohne Guide und Freundin  .....also Liste mit Dir Jens voll, alle weiteren auf Warteliste....gut freut mich


----------



## NoTraining (11. September 2011)

Dann bin ich erster auf der Warteliste

Gruß, Clemens


----------



## NoTraining (21. September 2011)

Aus familiären Gründen muß ich leider den ersten Wartelistenplatz wieder räumen. Schade - vielleicht ein andermal.
Gruß, Clemens


----------



## Regis (22. September 2011)

1. auf die warte Liste

Regis


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (23. September 2011)

Ich sage ab ! Somit müsste Regies nachrücken!

Tschöö


----------



## Regis (23. September 2011)

Bin verscheinlisch am Sonntag in der Pfalz (habe etwas in parallel organisiert, als ich auf der Warteliste war)...

So: wenn ihr nichts mehr von mir hört, dann viel Spass wünsche ich euch!

Régis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcel1981 (23. September 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich muss leider absagen.

Ich muss am WE in die Firma 

Gruß und viel Spaß

Marcel


----------



## f.topp (23. September 2011)

würde gerne mitkommen, bin aber grade bischen durcheinander ob noch was frei ist.


----------



## mbonsai (23. September 2011)

Nachdem der Marcel abgesagt hat bist Du drin Franky


----------



## Skydiver81 (23. September 2011)

Muss auch leider absagen, bin am Haus renovieren und hinter dem Zeitplan.

Viel Spaß euch


----------



## f.topp (23. September 2011)

mbonsai schrieb:


> Nachdem der Marcel abgesagt hat bist Du drin Franky


----------



## mbonsai (25. September 2011)

einer kann nach.... ..... bei dem schoenen Wetter ....bis gleich


----------



## speesu (25. September 2011)

Bin ja sooo neidisch, weil ich nicht mitfahren kann. Mein Bike ist schon vor lauter Frust blitzeblank geputzt  
Gruß Susi


----------



## mbonsai (25. September 2011)

Arme kleine Suesse....und das reimt sich sogar.....kann ich nur bestaetigen, blitzeblank stehts hier und wuerd gern ausgefuehrt


----------



## Ruderbock (25. September 2011)

Mir hats sehr viel Spass gemacht, war gut etwas früher umzudrehen,
so hatte die family auchnoch was von mir,
und anders wär ich jetzt wohl noch kaputter als so.
Vor der Treppenabfahrt zum Schluss allein hat man noch mehr Respekt als in ner Gruppe, insbesondere bei erhöhtem Wandereraufkommen, aber immer schön gegrüßt und ne Menge Spass gehabt.
Danke an alle, insbesondere Guide
LG Jens


----------



## Sparcy (25. September 2011)

Das war ein sehr schöner Tag mit einer super Truppe 
Da waren alle Leckereien vom Rotenfels dabei 
Spitzkehren, Absätze, steile verblockte Trails *jamjam*
Nochmals ein dickes Dankeschön für die Tolle Tour.

VG
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achim (25. September 2011)

Hoi Männers - schee war's und Danke.


----------



## nahetalmoves (26. September 2011)

Hey,

habt Ihr einen Streckenplan der Tour?
Danke im vorraus...

Gruß


----------



## aju (26. September 2011)

weitere Fotos im Album...


----------



## Achim (26. September 2011)

Klasse Bilder. Dankeschööön!!!


----------



## mbonsai (26. September 2011)

Danke fuer die schoenen Fotos....bin ein bisschen neidisch auf Fotos von frueh morgens. Da zeigt sich doch mal wieder, dass frueh aufstehen sich lohnt


----------



## f.topp (26. September 2011)

coole Runde, super fotos... hat spaß gemacht


----------

